# Lion Hunt



## spotsndots (May 20, 2005)

I got this emailed to me from a friend...He wasn't on the hunt but talk about scary!!!


----------



## trentmc (Jul 5, 2006)

i actually saw this video about 5 years ago, my friends frat brothers uncle was the one the lion attacked and put a claw through his $2000 pair of binos. dont know how true that is. but glad you found this. ive been looking for it since i first saw it. 

cool video


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

*Wow!!!*

Now, That's 2cool!


----------



## fannin (Jul 12, 2006)

I forgot his name but hes a local dentist here in corpus my cousins been on

a couple other hunts with him back in africa.

fannin


----------



## Longhorn (Jun 22, 2006)

Too bad the lion didn't get him. Not much sport if you ask me.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Say what? Is he supposed to fight the lion mano y mano...? LMAO

That majestic beast did not go down without a fight thats for sure. This is a really old video.


----------



## Longhorn (Jun 22, 2006)

4 or 5 guys with guns and 1 lion in open country that is equivalent to bringing a knife to a gun fight. If we continue to kill these animals in this manner, there won't be any left one day. The big cats are all facing extreme pressure and with their habitat being destroyed their numbers will continue to drop. I am not an animal rights activist, but these canned type hunts are stupid. What was insane was the guy couldn't kill it the first time. Big hunter!!!!!!!


----------



## John Paul (Feb 22, 2006)

The hunters name is Bryan Gulley DDS and yes the clip has been around a long time.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Longhorn, I'm not an african safari specialist so hopefully someone who is can chime in. I am under the impression that not very many lions are hunted each year, and trouble ones are first targetted.. i.e. village people killers.


----------



## crowmagnum (Feb 4, 2006)

*Careful Longhorn!*



Longhorn said:


> 4 or 5 guys with guns and 1 lion in open country that is equivalent to bringing a knife to a gun fight. If we continue to kill these animals in this manner, there won't be any left one day. The big cats are all facing extreme pressure and with their habitat being destroyed their numbers will continue to drop. I am not an animal rights activist, but these canned type hunts are stupid. What was insane was the guy couldn't kill it the first time. Big hunter!!!!!!!


Did you see the H fence in the background Longhorn!Now I'll spring for your popcorn!LOL! I agree somewhat!


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Oh man, you just had to go there didn't you. Those were old studs from the village buildings that lion wiped out... get real. :rotfl: :rotfl:

Was it in a high fence?


----------



## Lagunabob (May 19, 2005)

Longhorn said:


> 4 or 5 guys with guns and 1 lion in open country that is equivalent to bringing a knife to a gun fight. If we continue to kill these animals in this manner, there won't be any left one day. The big cats are all facing extreme pressure and with their habitat being destroyed their numbers will continue to drop. I am not an animal rights activist, but these canned type hunts are stupid. What was insane was the guy couldn't kill it the first time. Big hunter!!!!!!!


Isn't "open country" and "canned type hunt" a little contradictory?


----------



## JDean (Jun 30, 2005)

I must have missed something, were they using corn?


----------



## Longhorn (Jun 22, 2006)

I can take you guys out to kill some trophy cows in West Texas. We can ride around in the high rack on the jeep and should be able to find one to shoot in at least 20 minutes. If not we have some pretty tough goats.

Just kidding. I do prefer low fence fair chase hunting. I have seen way too many hunting shows where the guys drive around and hunt "hard" and then "stalk" an animal for a whopping 20 yards and make a "great" 20 yard shot. That is not hunting. It is killing. There is a big difference. Being a true sportsman is not only about killing.


----------



## Lagunabob (May 19, 2005)

I just watched it again, is that really a high fence in the background? looks like it...


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

Longhorn said:


> I can take you guys out to kill some trophy cows in West Texas. We can ride around in the high rack on the jeep and should be able to find one to shoot in at least 20 minutes. If not we have some pretty tough goats.
> 
> Just kidding. I do prefer low fence fair chase hunting. I have seen way too many hunting shows where the guys drive around and hunt "hard" and then "stalk" an animal for a whopping 20 yards and make a "great" 20 yard shot. That is not hunting. It is killing. There is a big difference. Being a true sportsman is not only about killing.


Maybe I need to focus less on hunt'in and more on kill'in, cause my freezer is empty. Cow sure would be good right about now.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Longhorn said:


> I can take you guys out to kill some trophy cows in West Texas. We can ride around in the high rack on the jeep and should be able to find one to shoot in at least 20 minutes. If not we have some pretty tough goats.
> 
> Just kidding. I do prefer low fence fair chase hunting. I have seen way too many hunting shows where the guys drive around and hunt "hard" and then "stalk" an animal for a whopping 20 yards and make a "great" 20 yard shot. That is not hunting. It is killing. There is a big difference. Being a true sportsman is not only about killing.


yeah, if I spotted a cow 12 miles away I'd much more prefer to stalk him the entire 12 miles than drive up 11 7/8 miles and stalk the remaining 1/8 mile. haha


----------



## crowmagnum (Feb 4, 2006)

*Invisiwire?*



InfamousJ said:


> Oh man, you just had to go there didn't you. Those were old studs from the village buildings that lion wiped out... get real. :rotfl: :rotfl:
> 
> Was it in a high fence?


Sure it was, it just had that new and improved invisiwire.I understand it makes the shooters feel better about their trophys if they, themselves cannot see the fence!LOL Just funni'n!


----------



## Longhorn (Jun 22, 2006)

Canned and open country are not contradictary. There are plenty of ranches with high fences that have a lot of open land without much cover.

Now that someone else mentioned that there looks like there was a high fence on the place, I watched the video again and there does seem to be one there. It looks like it runs at an angle and the lion followed it at one time. Even without a fence these types of hunts are not appealing to me. 

To each his own!!!!!!


----------



## crowmagnum (Feb 4, 2006)

*Them Lions love those golden nuggets!*



GonnaMissR said:


> I must have missed something, were they using corn?


Yeah! POPCORN!


----------



## Lagunabob (May 19, 2005)

Longhorn said:


> Canned and open country are not contradictary. *There are plenty of ranches with high fences that have a lot of open land without much cover.*
> 
> Now that someone else mentioned that there looks like there was a high fence on the place, I watched the video again and there does seem to be one there. It looks like it runs at an angle and the lion followed it at one time. Even without a fence these types of hunts are not appealing to me.
> 
> To each his own!!!!!!


very true.

I personally don't have much interest in that type of hunt either. I'm pretty much mad at the deer, fish and birds only.


----------



## trentmc (Jul 5, 2006)

Longhorn said:


> I can take you guys out to kill some trophy cows in West Texas. We can ride around in the high rack on the jeep and should be able to find one to shoot in at least 20 minutes. If not we have some pretty tough goats.
> 
> Just kidding. I do prefer low fence fair chase hunting. I have seen way too many hunting shows where the guys drive around and hunt "hard" and then "stalk" an animal for a whopping 20 yards and make a "great" 20 yard shot. That is not hunting. It is killing. There is a big difference. Being a true sportsman is not only about killing.


the story on this lion if i can remember correctly is that he is in the top ten largest lions ever taken, they called this hunter in to kill him because he had already killed like 3 local villagers, and they didnt want to lose anymore people. if im wrong someone please correct me.


----------



## SpeckReds (Sep 10, 2005)

I have been and hunter and fisherman my whole life. I enjoy deer, elk, birds and such. I have been on bear hunts and do not enjoy them. Easier than hunting deer under a feeder. I have no interest in shooting a lion, zebra, elephant or such. Except with my camera. I much prefer the fair chase to high fence no matter how many acres you have they are still captive. Not a real fan of feeder hunting either but I do it. I grew up tracking and finding game trails, scrapes, rubbed trees , stalking, and waitng. It is definetely what I prefer. Anyone can raise an animal with all the protein and such and sell it to the highest bidder. And he can go shoot it, take it home and show off his TROPHY . That had a name, chip, papers, and all.


----------



## br549 (Jan 17, 2006)

InfamousJ said:


> trouble ones are first targetted.. i.e. village people killers.












Which one you reckon he got first?


----------



## 4x4tx (Nov 13, 2005)

That clip is at least 3 years old if not more.


----------



## El Cazador (Mar 4, 2005)

br549 said:


> Which one you reckon he got first?


Would it really matter? LOL


----------



## Redfishslayer (Jan 12, 2005)

Well said SpeckReds! All I can say is...Ditto!


----------



## rangerjohn (May 15, 2006)

InfamousJ said:


> Longhorn, I'm not an african safari specialist so hopefully someone who is can chime in. I am under the impression that not very many lions are hunted each year, and trouble ones are first targetted.. i.e. village people killers.


this is exactly right.
now the "big cats " here in the americas yes are over hunted as they are considered a problem but africa is not the same case. there is not nearly as much urban sprawl there as there is in the rest of the world, that is why it is the last great hunting destination. people have killed off mostly all of the tigers and asian leopards and so on but africa is not the same. when you can walk for day and days and days and even weeks in any direction and not run into another town i would say the place is pretty sparce in population and there for the habitat is not in danger YET! most people dont go there and hunt in the parts of africa that are yet to be inhabited because they dont need to, why fly or drive in about 5-10 hours to hunt when you can drive 2-4 hours for the same animals?

fact is africa is closer to the way the americas where when the europeans came here


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

I very much doubt that many sport-hunted lions are verified man-killers. There are places where you can hunt a problem lion, but these are typically Parks lions that are making excursions outside their protected areas and killing livestock. Game departments usually handle killer lions.

The video where the lion, who appears to be cornered against a fence, charges the hunting party and runs through them, is not representative of lion hunting in Africa outside South Africa. As lion hunting has gotten very expensive, an industry has sprung up in South Africa where lions are raised and then released into game fenced areas to be hunted. I believe that this has been or will shortly be prohibited in South Africa with the result that thousands of such lions will no longer have a purpose and will be killed unless funds are available for their support.

Outside South Africa, and in parts of South Africa such as the areas adjacent to Kruger, lions are typically managed with strict quotas and hunted by baiting (usually with buffalo, hippo, or other large animals) or by tracking on foot. There are probably areas where the quotas are abused because Africa is Africa, but there are controls in place in most countries where lion hunting occurs. Tanzania is one example of a country with strict regulations in place to allow sustainable hunting of lions.

I do not support or have any interest in the hunting of captive-bred lions in game-fenced enclosures. I do think that tracking lions on foot, getting in very close in heavy cover, would be one of the most interesting dangerous game hunts. Unfortunately the cost is getting extremely high in most places. The countries where the cost is not so outrageous (but still vey expensive) are typically those where French is spoken in preference to English in the hunting community.

The biggest danger I see to the long-term survival of lions in the wild is not regulated sport hunting but the spread of people and cattle into formerly-wild areas. Lions kill cattle and the people kill the lions. Africa's population is exploding in many areas and the pressure on natural resources can easily squeeze out many species.


----------



## hunt2grill (Dec 1, 2006)

*All for Show*

OK I'm all for going to africa and hunting any game that is legal but it has gotten to a point where these guys want the animal to charge them. They had numerous oppurtunities to take a shot in the video but wanted the drama of the charge. Watching it closely they're all lucky someone didn't get shot especially the guy getting knocked down. Watch his gun spin in the air and hit the ground near his head and the guy to right start to take aim in the direction of the camera guy. If he was wating for a better shot to not ruin the mount then what happens when you put 10 holes in the thing in fear of your life. Plua all the high fiving at the end all he did was shoot an animal that was wounded by his guide becasue he couldn;t pull the trigger. JMO but no trophy there


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

Charles Helm,

I couldn't give you green, until I spread some around...but I thought your post was one of the best I have read on the 2cool site. Informative and factual from what they told me earlier this year while in S. Africa.

Who says a canned lion hunt can't be exciting?!?! Now if he would have been shooting at him with a longbow, I would really have been impressed. 

How many bullet holes does it take to ruin a lion hide? That assumes that most hit him somewhere and that may very well not be true. I miss geese and they are not scary at all


----------



## Sharpshooter (Jan 16, 2006)

i'm familar with the incident. mr gully had already shot the lion and it charged 80yrds in the blink of an eye. mr. Helm is correct on the politics of african hunting. because of poaching issues, most of S. Africa is large High fenced properties. some animals are breed for hunting such as lions. i wouldn't call it canned because the cats are in their environment and the hunter is tracking them on foot. most shots are under 50yrds because of the heavy vegitation. sad thing is that Green Peace is trying to ban lion hunting in s. africa. this is bad for the lions because a lion eats 1 impala a week, 53 impalas a year. they can sell an impala to an american hunter for $400us which equates to over $21,000 a year to feed the lion. if you cant sell the lion, but you can sell the impala, what do you think will happen to the lion? all the lions will be wiped out because its not profitable to keep them alive. its all about $$$$$. food for thought.-- sharpshooter


----------

